# Overcab Headlining



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all
Got a problem with overcab bed area headlining detaching itself from the GRP roof in several places. Presumably when manufactured this was self adhesive. Anyone got any ideas how I can re-attach it. Does not appear to be as a result of dampness as van was checked in this area in February. I have heard of this on some Hymers but not heard of how repair was tackled. I hope a response from some of the extremely knowledgeable folk on this forum will help get this sorted.

Regards
jobla


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I had this problem with our Renault Master PVC. I used wide strips of heavy duty velcro to solve the problems. One strip (hook) stuck to van roof and a corresponding strip (loop) attached to inside of headlining. This was a bout 3 years ago and it hasn't moved since.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

No experience of this particular problem but would say that Bostik or any other 'Impact' adhesive would do the trick.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can get aerosol spray adhesive used mainly for fixing vinyl flooring. I would think this would be ideal for the job.


----------

